# International Surrogacy Advise Please



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder whether anyone can help me.

I am going to South Africa to do surrogacy. I am British and also South African and my husband is Irish and British, although he has never applied for a British Passport, he was born and has always lived in the UK. His passport is Irish.

If the treatment works and in South Africa, could I just be recognised as the mother in SA and then apply for a South african Passport and the child would then be my dependant in the UK. Or would it be easier to get an Irish passport? Does Ireland have different surrogacy laws to Britain and South Africa.

I have just read that the child may not be recognised as British, but I dont mind, as my child could be South African as I am too and then be my dependant in Britian??

Can anyone help with this? I am starting the surrogacy in December 2009.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I forgot to say that it would be a gestational surrogacy.


----------



## shellsurro (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi there Shelly

I think you and I have chatted before.. I emailed you in reply to a message??

The laws are currently in the process of changing in South Africa.. I have a name and number of a social worker that would be able to "co-ordinate" the whole process for you, inlcuding how the baby is registered. I am not sure if you are working through an agency or privately with the surrogate.. I am more than willing to pass on all the information I know and if I dont know something I am more than willing to find out for you! 

Feel free to PM me or email me!

Kindest regards
Shelly


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi shell,

I dont think I have spoken to you before.

It is not the South African laws that I need advise on but the position that the British Embassy will take with regards to bringing the baby back to Britain.

Although if you have anything on the changing laws in SA that would be great. We are starting the treatment in December.

I am British and South African and I would be fine if I can get a south african passport and then bring the baby back as a dependant providedsurrogacy worked and there was a baby.

Or as my husband is Irish maybe ireland will give a passport??

Shell, any information that you have would be great! I sooo need some help. I am going private, it was arranged via my clinic. We will see a lawyer in sa and the surrogate has done this once before, so is more familiar with the process.


I really need more information if the baby was born, afterwards, how to get the baby a passport/ visa to travel back to the UK with me.


----------

